# Roy's big Red Fish



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Caught in Florida on a CPS 11' 2-5 oz rod, Akios 656CSM reel, Sakuma 18 lb test line and a River Rig!!!









Tommy


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice fish. Thanks.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Man, that's a big fish. 

Is the 12' 2-5oz very similar to the 11' 2-5oz, just a foot longer? I really like the 11'er. Super light and has a nice parabolic bend. Would love to get a 12'-13'er with the same characteristics able to handle a bit more weight, say up to 6oz comfortably and 8oz in a pinch.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sorry, TYPO on my part. Fingers were engaged before brain... 

Roy caught his fish on the CPS 11' 2-5 oz rod. I have edited the original post to reflect.

Tommy




Espresso said:


> Man, that's a big fish.
> 
> Is the 12' 2-5oz very similar to the 11' 2-5oz, just a foot longer? I really like the 11'er. Super light and has a nice parabolic bend. Would love to get a 12'-13'er with the same characteristics able to handle a bit more weight, say up to 6oz comfortably and 8oz in a pinch.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Tommy said:


> Sorry, TYPO on my part. Fingers were engaged before brain...
> 
> Roy caught his fish on the CPS 11' 2-5 oz rod. I have edited the original post to reflect.
> 
> Tommy


Nice, looking forward to fishing this rod. Quality blank Tommy!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

He caught a nice fish there, a truly big one for Florida


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Pretty work Roy ---- nice fish !!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Man!
That is like the Grand Slam of Pier & Surf "Friendly" Rod, Reel & Rig Supporters!
Nice work there Man!
TjB


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish!!


----------

